# Male shrimp/fertile female



## Mattyshrimp (Jul 30, 2018)

So my question is....
I have a couple saddled females that just molted and the males are swimming like crazy trying to find them, how long can it take for the males to find and fertilize the female? Hours? Days? Weeks?


----------



## thezenmaestro (Jul 6, 2018)

I was waiting for you to start a thread/curious to know where the tank is.

Typically, it's less than 12 hours. 

PS: post few pics.


----------



## Mattyshrimp (Jul 30, 2018)

thezenmaestro said:


> I was waiting for you to start a thread/curious to know where the tank is.
> 
> Typically, it's less than 12 hours.
> 
> PS: post few pics.


I will post pics now below &#128578;
Tank is doing very well all plants are thriving and sprouting new baby plants &#128578; its exciting.

Water parameters are all on point.
My males were all acting crazy yesterday swimming around trying to find a fertile female. None of my females were swimming like this plus i have 3 or 4 saddled females. But today all is calm and no berried females??? Kinda strange no?

How long does it take after the the male deposits his sperm for the eggs to decend from saddle to berried?


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi Mattyshrimp,

Careful what you wish for...I bet you'll soon have more shrimp than you could imagine!

Nice looking shrimp and tank. Great pics too!

Hope you'll post an update when you see babies!

Jackie


----------

